
The Management Myth - NN88
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2006/06/the-management-myth/304883/
======
MrTonyD
I think of concepts like "barriers to entry" or "differentiators" or
"channels" or "positioning". These words all have important meanings and
implementations which can impact whether a business succeeds or fails. They
can all drive strategy. These aren't things one learns by studying philosophy.
And, yes, understanding those things can lead to "out of the box" thinking
relative to others who lack such insight.

